# Hot babe shooting a subgun



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.cqbarms.com/conv.wmv
3mb


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Now thats my kind of woman !!!!!!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

How come I get audio and no video?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Prolly you need the newest codec to support the video.


----------

